# Ruger Distrib Near OCALA FL



## rbland59 (May 11, 2008)

I am a USAF officer:smt1099 getting ready to deploy - will be visiting HOME for a week before. Does anyone have a good leads on where to purchase a P345 before I go? Hopefully, they will have LE / Military price, as well. Thanks for the help.

Rob


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I am over on the right coast by the Space Center and I can't help you. I just wanted to say thanks for your service to our country before you head off. Good luck and come home safe.:smt1099


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Don't know Ocala well, but just south in Apopka, is the largest selection gun store in Central FL, Shoot Straight. They've got almost everything, and you can call them before you go. Right on 441.

They also rent a lot of guns.

JW


----------



## rbland59 (May 11, 2008)

*Thanks*

I appreciate the info ... Hope to be spending all my time at home (FL) in about a year - I definitely intend on spending some time relaxing :watching: and enjoying :smt033 the sweet civilian side of life. Thanks again.


----------



## guimoman (Apr 25, 2008)

I got you man, go to shoot straight over in Tampa. THey have a massive selection of Rugers. In fact I'm pretty sure, shoot straight is the largest gun distributer in Florida. http://www.shootstraightonline.com/locations.htm


----------

